# Altes spiel neues Betriebssystem (Star Treck Armada2 auf Vista 64bit)



## CryxDX2 (9. März 2009)

Morgen!
So ich habe mal wieder ein Problem und hoffe das ihr mit Helfen könnt.
Ich habe nach langem Ausmissten meiner Computerspiele das alte ST Armada2
weidergefunden. Damals war das ja ein cooles Spiel. Nun wollte ich das wieder auf meinem rechner Installieren, doch wenn ich die CD einlege, startet nur der Hauptbildschrim, läßt sich jedoch nicht installieren. In meinem Tastmanager wird auch die anwendung angezeigt das ein setup ausgeführt wird, jedoch geschiet nix. Ich habe auch alles mit den Kompatieblitätsmodus versucht, jedoch hat das nix gebracht.
Nun hoffe ich auf eure Hilfe. Ich habe das neuste Windows Vista Ultimate 64bit, die Treiber sind alle neu, eine GF 8600M GS, 4GBRam, Intel Centrino
Dualcore. Wenn da jemand einen Tip weiß oder das selbe Problem hatte, dann würde es mich sehr freuen wenn ich hilfe bekommen könnte.
Vielleicht ließt das ja auch einer der Redaktion und kann da auch was bei steuern. Den ich möchte nicht extra Win XP auf den rechner noch drauf spielen nur um das spielen zu können.


Danke schonmal!


----------



## CroCop86 (10. März 2009)

Installier dir eine VM mit XP und installiers dort 
sollte so klappen


----------



## CryxDX2 (12. März 2009)

das habe ich schon, die GraKa, die virutelle genügt den ansprüchen nicht.... also ist keine 3d karte.


----------



## Stefan Payne (12. März 2009)

Kannsts nicht von der VM in die Vista Instanz rüber ziehen, nach der Installation?


----------



## CryxDX2 (14. März 2009)

das könnte ich mal versuche ich mal, mal sehen was das dann sagt!


----------



## CryxDX2 (14. März 2009)

es funzt, zwar mußte ich an der kompatiblität schrauben, aber es funzt! Herlich!
Danke für den Tip!


----------

